# Question on Rally "B" groups



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

So Lilly and I started off our obedience journey by doing Rally Novice "A" and got our title with three first place finishes (scores ranging from 84,97,98) over a period of a few months. So now we are starting our journey of getting our CD. I chose to do that route because of less off leash stuff and no jumps. We have 1 leg to go and I wanted to do it next month. Hopefully get alot better on the off leash between then but I know it wont be perfect. I plan on taking a break to do more training after that to compete in Rally Advanced and possibly Open too. 

Well I know that once you get a title in the obedience ring you can only do "B" group in Rally. My trainer is saying to wait to complete it because of that..but is it really that big of a deal?? Her rationale is because I am competing with "higher skilled" people. To me..and from what I have seen at trials, even the ones at this weekend trial, the dogs are truly the ones "in control". If they dont want to listen, having an off day or whatnot..it doesnt matter how "experienced" you are..it just isnt going to be good. 

My feeling is since In Rally you are allowed to talk and encourage your dog it isnt as big of a deal in the "B" group as it is in the obedience rings. Am I wrong or naive in thinking this?? I mean the ring is the same signs, jumps and all..ok so your thoughts?? I really want to earn this next title. The next show is pretty close to me and then after that they get farther away.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

The only difference in rally a and b is that the b classes can be harder to get a placement. I wouldn't let that fact hold me back any.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Loisiana said:


> The only difference in rally a and b is that the b classes can be harder to get a placement. I wouldn't let that fact hold me back any.


Yeah she said that about the placements too..but frankly that would be the least of my worries. Plus, with taking a break and doing some more training we should be tooo bad!!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Bumping up for any additonal thoughts.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

I was/am in the same position as you. I wanted to finish up my CD and at least have my RA by that point, which I now do. We do want to go for our RE, of course, and now we will have to be in 'B' to earn that. I also want to get our RAE, so we will have to be in 'B' for that, anyway!
So basically, I at least wanted our RA before earning an obedience title. Plus, all the shows we go to are very small, so entries are never very high anyway!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

I just know we can finish our CD here soon but doing the RA will take more training. So is it "worth it" for me to wait on finishing the CD to stay in A class or just go for it ..and will just have to be on B class from now on in Rally??


----------



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

I agree with what they said, the only difference in B is you compete against more experienced handlers and therefore more obedient dogs and therefore it is more difficult to place. Your dog will or will not do the work whether you are in A or B. 

I personally wouldn't rearrange my goals for ribbons or placements. Some people are very competetive and that first place and perfect scores are important to them, but dogs don't know or care if they get a ribbon or trophy, so I don't care either. I'm all about just doing our best. I'm all about the green LOL.

Good luck whatever you decide!


----------



## corkielovesgoldens (Jun 4, 2013)

I personally would finish the CD now. I don't think it is that big of a deal to be in the "B" class. Yes, it is harder to place, but I am much more concerned with my own score then if I place. If she is ready for the CD I say go for it. Then you can focus on the RA skills that you think still need work. Have fun!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

I like that...all about the green  . I think I will go for it and finish the CD. I am proud of what we have accomplished so far. Thanks everyone for your input. Helped me put my mind at ease. Now to mail in that entry for the next one!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I did Tally's CD and then went back to the B groups, and was great. I felt especially confident with the CD behind us, and the b grouping didnt bother us at all. I don't think Rally in general gets as competitive as obedience. Even through the 20 RAE legs, I don't remember coming across any intimidating situations in Rally B. I was more aware starting again in Novice B obedience that Novice A had been really nice & way more gentle, but Rally is always fun.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I think it all really depends on your area? 

One of the rally trials I did a couple years ago, there were like 5 people who got scores of 100.  So people who got 98 and 99 scores were like 6 or 7th place? Part of this is we have very competitive rally classes in the clubs here and then you have a lot of OTCH types who are getting their dogs out for fun. 

The scoring itself is not going to be different if you are an A person or a B person. It's just primarily making sure a beginner doesn't have to go up against somebody whose dog has already titled at a high level and/or is trained right through to a high level. 

The reason why I'm vaguely planning to get rally and BN titles on Bertie before we go for his CD is I want him to be as used to being in the ring as possible before I go for his CD. That's sometimes another reason why instructors have been kinda nudging their students into the rally and BN rings first. That way they have a better chance of having FUN in the novice ring because their dogs have been showing in rally or whatnot for at least 6 months. 

I do think the flipside of all that is people talk so much in the rally ring and guide and so forth that it does not help their dogs at all for the novice ring when no guidance or chattering is allowed. 

Anyway -


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

I see what your saying..around here rally is not a big thing. I have seen some scary performances in RA in B groups.. Like dogs just running around , not caring what the owner is saying. So to me, it isnt highly "competitive" its more for the "fun" and experience. To me, and totally not knocking Rally down, but the fact that you can talk and encourage your dogs to perform makes it a bit easier. Going into the obedience ring for the first time I had to catch myself from saying anything to Lilly (even noises..like clicking my tongue). She loves obedience so I think we are far from her being stressed. I think doing Rally first helped and I think going back to Rally will help some more before I do Open. 

My trainer was the one suggesting I dont get my title for those facts about going against a bit more experienced handlers/dogs as well as placements. But in my mind, its not the end of the world, and with more training under our belt it wont be THAT bad .. I hope!


----------

